# Which NEC tabs are the best to use



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it'll be a crapshoot. It would be better to learn a bit more about how the codebook is organized. Tabs can help shave a few seconds off looking up an answer.

Let's say you have a tab for Art. 340, and you have a question that you know is in Art 342. Open the book to 340, and you're darn close to 342. You won't open the book to 320, then 326, then 332, then 338, then 348, then 344 ......


----------



## The Lightman (Jan 9, 2010)

I'd go with Tom Henry's.


----------

